

Writing copy? Start with a classified - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/06/start-with-a-cl.html

======
ScottWhigham
That is a lot harder than it sounds. I work the opposite way usually: I'm
long-winded, I tighten it up, tighten it up some more and then I'm finished.
It is sooooo difficult to get what I need across in just a few words. I don't
know whether it's my programmer's mentality (developed after reading 20+ 1,000
page programming books no doubt!) or what but it's very difficult for me to
write just six little words.

